# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  GRISOUILLE EST TRÈS MAL...91

## momo

Bonjour,je recherche un accueil pour Grisouille chat libre qui est très mal...il n arrive plus à manger ni à boire,respiration très difficile, nez complètement obstrué. Je vais tenter de le trapper ce soir et l emmener chez le véto mais je ne sais pas où le mettre après !!!!
Svp...aidez moi et surtout aidez Grisouille. 
Je vous remercie.

----------


## monloulou

Momo s'agissant d'une urgence, il vaut mieux déplacer ce post dans SOS Appels divers ou une modo pourrait le faire svp merci.

----------


## Kyt's

*Informations sur l'animal**Nom: Grisouille
Type: Chat de Maison 
Sexe: Mâle
Âge: 11 ans 7 mois 
N° d'identification:118HVF
Stérilisé ? Oui
Compatible : Non déterminé. 
*
*Situation actuelle**Lieu : 91 - Essonne
Situation : Dans la rue
Cet animal : est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, est vieux, 
*

*Contact**N° Teléphone :0650147611
E-mail :moniquewetzel@hotmail.fr
*
*Conditions*



- - - Mise à jour - - -

*​Déplacé dans SOS.*

----------


## momo

Merci Kyt's....

----------


## momo

Bonjour,hier soir je suis allée essayer de trapper Grisouille mais le pauvre a le nez tellement encombré qu il n a pas d odorat...je ne sais pas comment faire et si vous avez des conseils, je suis preneuse.
Je vous remercie.

----------


## aurore27

> Bonjour,hier soir je suis allée essayer de trapper Grisouille mais le pauvre a le nez tellement encombré qu il n a pas d odorat...je ne sais pas comment faire et si vous avez des conseils, je suis preneuse.
> Je vous remercie.


Pourquoi ne pas se cacher à proximité de la trappe, y agiter à l'intérieur un jouet en l'appelant cela attirerait son attention afin qu'il rentre dans la trappe ?

----------


## banzai

Appât avec jambon poulet crevettes

----------


## France34

Peut-être essayer de l'attraper avec une épuisette .

----------


## aurore27

> Appât avec jambon poulet crevettes


Momo a écrit que Grizouille n'avait plus d'odorat à cause de sa blessure....

----------


## momo

Aurore27...Grisouille ne joue pas,j ai déjà essayé. Ce soir j y suis retournée et dès qu il a vu la trappe il s est sauvé. Est ce que je pourrais lui donner un traitement dans de la pâtée pour le coryza?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

France 34 effectivement ont m a parlé de l épuisette...
Où je trouve ça svp?
Merci.

----------


## Kyt's

Il se laisse approcher ou pas du tout ?

----------


## doriant

quel type d'accueil momo est-ce que recherches pr lui ? en chat libre tjrs, après un renfermement le temps des soins ? 

Si yavait une solution, est-ce que tu pourrais le parrainer pr aider à sa prise en charge ?

----------


## momo

Kyt's il se laisse difficilement approcher sauf lorsque je suis seule...

Doriant, accueil chat libre pourquoi pas mais ne risque t il pas d être chassé par les autres chats?

Une personne s est proposée de l accueillir encore faut il que j arrive à le trapper...

Peut être qu il faudrait une personne qu il ne connait pas pour le trappage...qu en pensez vous?

Merci.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui,je pourrais le parrainer sans problème.

----------


## doriant

c ok du coup son placement, et sur la durée ? Pr ce qui est de l'attraper, peut-etre qu'il se dirigerait plus facilement ds un vehicule, si tu es dedans vu qu'il te connait, et où tu lui donnerais a manger ? en refaisant ca qq fois, après faudrait qu'une personne soit a l'exterieur pr refermer la portiere.

----------


## France34

Momo , pour l'épuisette , vous pourriez demander à des associations de PA ou à la police municipale de vous en prêter une . La solution de Dorian me paraît intéressante aussi ! J'espère que GRISOUILLE sera vite attrapé et soigné ! Merci pour lui ! ::

----------


## momo

Doriant,non,il ne monterait pas dans un véhicule même si je suis à l intérieur...

----------


## banzai

Je sais qu'il n'a plus d odorat 
Mais tente la gourmandise est des fois plus forte

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui tu peux lui donner des médocs dans une boulette
Mais faut qu'il la mange chaque jour

----------


## momo

Merci banzai...quel est le nom du médicament stp?

----------


## banzai

Voit avec ton veto de façon que son nez se débouche après tu pourras mieux le trapper

----------


## monloulou

Momo des nouvelles svp ?

----------


## momo

J ai revu Grisouille qui avait l air d aller mieux, il a mangé mais pas dans la trappe...
Et depuis dimanche, je n ai plus de trappe...l association qui me l avait prêté l a récupéré.

----------


## monloulou

Oh tant mieux pourvu que ça dure, tu as réussi à lui donner un traitement ?

----------


## banzai

Momo tu as tenté la caisse de transport tout bête 
Il va mieux c'est déjà ça mais au cas où ça recommence habitues le sans mettre la grille à manger dans la caisse de temps en temps au cas où

----------


## doriant

momo, mp  :Smile:

----------


## momo

Je ne vois plus Grisouille...

----------


## banzai

Depuis quand

----------


## momo

Depuis le 12 août...
Je suis partie le 22 et je suis revenue samedi mais j y étais aller avant de partir sans le voir et ce matin je ne l ai pas vu non plus.

----------


## aurore27

> Depuis le 12 août...
> Je suis partie le 22 et je suis revenue samedi mais j y étais aller avant de partir sans le voir et ce matin je ne l ai pas vu non plus.


Tu as interrogé ton voisinage ?

----------


## banzai

Persiste pendant 3 jours 
Il t'a peut être attendu 
Le temps qu'il revoit que tu es revenu
Ça peut mettre quelques jours

----------


## momo

J y suis retournée plusieurs fois sans voir Grisouille ni Souris....
J ai demandé aux locataires de la résidence mais personne ne les a revus non plus.
Je suis tellement dégoûtée car je m occupais d eux depuis plus de 7 ans et j aurais tellement voulu qu ils aient une vie meilleure.

----------


## banzai

Bizarre quand même

----------


## momo

J y suis retournée tout à l'heure, j ai fais le tour de la résidence en les appelant mais je n ai vu personne à part Grisette...
Grisouille était tellement mal en point que la canicule n a pas du l aider le pauvre.
Quand à Souris,elle avait beaucoup maigrit pauvre petite puce...

----------

